# UTIs (ouch) and Nuvaring birth control



## Jessica81 (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been on Nuvaring since Jan. and I've felt like I've had several UTIs since then. I immediately drink tons of water and cranberry juice and the feeling goes away, so I don't know if I really had an UTI or not. Well, this time I couldn't flush it out and had to go to the Doctor.




I asked if there was a correlation between Nuvaring and UTIs. He didn't know. He thought it could be a possiblity and said he would research it, but he hadn't heard of it before.

So, I want to know has anyone heard of this? I mean, your placing something inside of your vagina, which pushes against your bladder. Maybe the times I thought I had an UTI was just some irritation caused by the ring pushing against my bladder?

Also, when I was moaning in pain, before going to the doctor I read tons of info about UTIs. A lot of sites said they could be cured by flushing them out with cranberry juice and water. Other sites said cranberry juice was effective to prevent infections, but only antibiotics could cure them. Anyone know if antibiotics are needed? or can you flush one out?


----------



## Thais (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jessica81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been on Nuvaring since Jan. and I've felt like I've had several UTIs since then. I immediately drink tons of water and cranberry juice and the feeling goes away, so I don't know if I really had an UTI or not. Well, this time I couldn't flush it out and had to go to the Doctor.



I asked if there was a correlation between Nuvaring and UTIs. He didn't know. He thought it could be a possiblity and said he would research it, but he hadn't heard of it before. 
So, I want to know has anyone heard of this? I mean, your placing something inside of your vagina, which pushes against your bladder. Maybe the times I thought I had an UTI was just some irritation caused by the ring pushing against my bladder?

Also, when I was moaning in pain, before going to the doctor I read tons of info about UTIs. A lot of sites said they could be cured by flushing them out with cranberry juice and water. Other sites said cranberry juice was effective to prevent infections, but only antibiotics could cure them. Anyone know if antibiotics are needed? or can you flush one out?

Hi.



Can you explain where was your pain? I am assuming it is pain when you pass urine, and/or lower abdominal pain???Well, I guess the mechanism that Nuvaring could cause UTI would be the same as how intercourse can cause UTI. During intercourse some bacteria that normally lives in the vulval/ vaginal area can be "pushed" into the urethra and that can cause a UTI. So I am thinking that the same mechanism could cause a UTI when you insert the ring?

Cranberry juice may have some anti-bacterial properties and help with UTIs but to kill the bacteria effectively, antibiotics are usually necessary.

Just a reminder that the forum is not the best place for medical advice so please make sure to keep in touch with your doctor ok?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2006)

i used to get UTIs all the time and i've found they don't go away without antibiotics. i liked using azo (original, not cranberry because it sucked) to get rid of the pain til i found/got my antibiotics.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

Is a bladder infection the same as a UTI? I keep getting confused over this... I've had different doctors seemingly use them in different terms.


----------



## Thais (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is a bladder infection the same as a UTI? I keep getting confused over this... I've had different doctors seemingly use them in different terms. UTI = urinary tract infectionLower UTI = cystitis = bladder infection

Upper UTI = pyelonephritis = Kidney infection

Usually when we say UTI we refer to cystitis since it is sooooo common.


----------

